# Digital Playground starts shooting adult movies in 12 megapixels



## shadow2get (Jun 17, 2008)

Source



> Now that the HD DVD – Blu-ray battle is sorted out, the nation’s largest adult film studios has upgraded its film cameras with the 12 megapixel Red One. If you thought 1080p movies show great detail, wait for 4K movies that, according to Digital Playground, deliver a “grain-less 35 mm film or a 65 mm film”.
> 
> The Red One camera, which TG Daily detailed in a previous article, has a 12 megapixel image sensor (4900 x 2580 pixels), shooting pictures in a resolution of 4580 x 2540 pixels. Output formats are either 4K (full resolution), 3K or 2K. The maximum delivered is four times higher than what today’s high-end HD cameras can offer, according to Digital Playground. The company said that the quality achieved with the Red One camera enables it “to match the quality productions of mainstream entertainment studios.”
> 
> ...


That's what is called .... Porn in Super HD


----------



## krazzy (Jun 17, 2008)

If i try to play it on my PC then my PC will get an orgasm. *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0141.gif


----------



## hullap (Jun 17, 2008)

^


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 17, 2008)

Finally one could look through the airbrushing? Oh the horrors.


----------



## ayahuasca (Jun 17, 2008)

lets take it to an HD 3D view! ooohh


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2008)

WTF??!! HD-Porn. OMG, where is the world going


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

world is going nowhere


----------



## Indyan (Jun 18, 2008)

> Fans will actually lose themselves in the clarity of our new movies


Gotta lol to that!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 18, 2008)

Very innovative...!

I dont think i have the HARDWARE TO RUN THIS! Hihihi


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 18, 2008)

cool....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 18, 2008)

> *by ax3*
> WOW ....... bt would luv 2 c all blockbuster movies on this format ......



Bolly-Holly blockbusters or porn?? [just asking ]


----------



## x3060 (Jun 18, 2008)

lol, but i would really appreciate  3d


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 18, 2008)

When will they switch to VR?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 18, 2008)

> lol, but i would really appreciate 3d



If you can google... you can find that those things are already there. I'll tell you a real story. My friends and me decided on the day of my comp.sci exam during my first year that we're gonna form a game making company, and we thought making an adult game, and came up with several *interesting* game titles too, and the final decision was I suggested we make it massively multiplayer  Then after one year I saw an ad, clicked it, and found that someone had stolen our idea


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 18, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Very innovative...!
> 
> I dont think i have the HARDWARE TO RUN THIS! Hihihi



You have the hardware to watch it 



Vyasram said:


> When will they switch to VR?



Get REAL


----------



## x3060 (Jun 19, 2008)

not that 3d i was talking about....you know , the 3333D.
special glasses thing...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 22, 2008)

Think bout the size of the movee .....
Runtime 20:00 min    ......   Size ....   Around 3-4 GB


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 23, 2008)

We'll probably have multidisc movies. After watching continuously for 20 mins it says "Please insert Disc 2 to continue"


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

ohhh plzz
no swapping discs for atleast this one...
a BD player wud be a nice addition with some good titles

So that the confidence is built regarding the HARDWARE. But no need fpr Dolby or 7.1....normally 2.1 for headsets wud suffice most people


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol yeah  We'll be having like 16.1 or something... five around sofa, four on ceiling, three surrounding room, two on each side of the tv, and two near the bathroom door.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

@dheeraj_kumar
i think Harry Potter will have to add a couple more hard drives

/\
ur siggy


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2008)

> *by dOm1naTOr*
> i think Harry Potter will have to add a couple more hard drives



 HP and a BIG Harddisc of prOn


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

ahhh, forget HD videos on HDDs. Harry Potter will have to move to a Blue Ray writer


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 24, 2008)

Harry Potter wishes to state that he currently has a 250GB hard disk with ABSOLUTELY NO adult content. He will buy a Blu-Ray writer once the discs are available in market for cheap, and when he finally figures out the blue light from his wand doesnt really write discs.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2008)

> *by dheeraj_kumar*
> Harry Potter wishes to state that he currently has a 250GB hard disk with ABSOLUTELY NO adult content. He will buy a Blu-Ray writer once the discs are available in market for cheap, and when he finally figures out the blue light from his wand doesnt really write discs.



roflz  anyways, no need to wait for the prices to fall, he can go to a store and accio them from afar


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, Harry Potter's legal. Been legal for a long time, since he got into a spot of trouble with Whomping Willow, Severus Snape, and a copy of FireBolt.2001.RiP-DEViANCE(WORKING!!!). The No-Rider crack wasnt properly done.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 27, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Nah, Harry Potter's legal. Been legal for a long time, since he got into a spot of trouble with Whomping Willow, Severus Snape, and a copy of FireBolt.2001.RiP-DEViANCE(WORKING!!!). The No-Rider crack wasnt properly done.



If you want to mod your Firebolt, call Pimp My Ride. They'll attach gigantic LCD displays to it and put an MTX Jack Hammer on it. Your Firebolt will never leave the ground again.


----------



## hullap (Jun 27, 2008)

stop the harry potter $hit, and drool HD idea


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

^^abstinence and purity ftw !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 15, 2008)

Internet is for HD Porn!


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 15, 2008)

well why does the pornography industries come up with these ideas first....????


----------



## eggman (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow!!! I can't imagine watching the those films in HD!!! Holy crap!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 16, 2008)

> well why does the pornography industries come up with these ideas first....????



Nothing's faster than the porn industry. Even in downloads. Games, movies, softwares everything take longer to complete than porn. It's Dheeraj Kumar's Law of Porn. And we're to blame since we always move it to the top of the download queue


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 16, 2008)

Well as they say, the *devil* is in the *detail*

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

salaciousy said:


> Hi  I am new bee here and i want more here to explore all those latest innovation here.
> _________
> miles
> 
> ...


you still here, even after Reporting !!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL
HD P0rn FTW!


----------

